# 2021 Giant Trance 29



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi, i am considering ordering one.
I read Rekons 29x2.8 do fit.
What other 29x2.8 fits in front? rear?
I do not plan to ride any 2.6 or smaller.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

33red said:


> Hi, i am considering ordering one.
> I read Rekons 29x2.8 do fit.
> What other 29x2.8 fits in front? rear?
> I do not plan to ride any 2.6 or smaller.


Hi
I have a 2021 Trance E2+ since 6 days now. ( size L )
If you want I can make some proper pictures later.

How wide are 2,8" recons?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

OneTrustMan said:


> Hi
> I have a 2021 Trance E2+ since 6 days now. ( size L )
> If you want I can make some proper pictures later.
> 
> How wide are 2,8" recons?


I had 27.5x2.8 Rekons on 40mm rims and they were 2.8. I read that the 29x2.8 Rekons are 2.8 or just a little less.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

33red said:


> I had 27.5x2.8 Rekons on 40mm rims and they were 2.8. I read that the 29x2.8 Rekons are 2.8 or just a little less.


Ok here we go. 
My current 29x2,6" tire 64mm wide. 
From what I can see a 2,8" should fit on the frame, but you may have to cut off a bit of the rubber from the chainstay protector. 
The other side has like 9mm room instead of 4mm

Here are some pics. 















































￼


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

As for the front. 
2,8" of course will fit. 
Almost all forks these day have room for wider tires


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

OneTrustMan said:


> As for the front.
> 2,8" of course will fit.
> Almost all forks these day have room for wider tires


Thanks a bunch. I have a Stance E + 2020 and it has the potential for way more than the 2.6 it was sold with.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

mtbbiker said:


> Nice looking ebike! Enjoy the ride and tell us how the ebike did!


So in the past 6 days I was riding over 200km now.
Today I had some first proper trail riding.
Lot's of mud but it was fun.
















I will simply point out what I like and what not.

Positiv

rear suspension feels very good
great range
the huge weight is not so noticeable like on other ebikes
motor feels very natural instead of being punchy
specs are ok for the money
decent tires, wheels and tubless ready out of the box
I like the minimalistic controller on the handlebar
you can adjust and upgrade your motor with Giant's app
good sealing on the battery
flip chip
good tire clearance
Almost zero resistance when motor is turned off and low resistance when hitting the speed limit

Neutral

comes with a super cheap oem Kmc chain
tires are not so good in mud and with selfcleaning
Deore 4 pot brakes are weak. Need proper bleeding
handlebar could need some rise
seat tube is very short but still not too bad
the long chainstay paired with a bit longer reach makes the frontwheel kinda feel twitchy and nervous at high speed
charging the battery could be faster

Negative

Fox 36 Grip1 feels really bad. I will check if there is any oil, or grease inside.
29er tires somehow collecting sticks and other stuff fairly often. The front tire likes to throw sticks into my face.
weak paint job. Chips away easily.
maestro suspension design collects and keeps all kind of crap. I can't imagine someone like from the UK would ever be happy with a bike that has such a suspension design.
Shimano 12 speed mech came yet again with zero grease on the clutch.

Well that's about it for the first week.
Overall I pleased with the bike. Just the fork and brakes need my attention now.


----------

